# Best plants with low light



## BigRed330 (Jan 1, 2007)

what is the best plants to have with the regular lights


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

you want to get lights for growing plants-Im sure someone will have info on plants


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Depends how low...java fern. java moss, anubias, and cryptocrynes are your best bet.


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

http://plantgeek.net/plantguide_list.php?c...amp;filter_by=2


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

SUS said:


> http://plantgeek.net/plantguide_list.php?c...amp;filter_by=2


that pretty much summs it up.


----------



## BigRed330 (Jan 1, 2007)

thanks for the info.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ya cant go rong with java fern,, my GF has a plant of it growin with bearly any light more light comin from the window than anythang and its growing


----------

